# Full size lightbar with sunroof



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

Considering the option on my 2013 Ford Super Duty Crew Cab. Has anyone done it? And what type of mounting options and where did you run the cable?


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

A+ on your choice of username


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd suggest a Backrack.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Too Stroked;1957256 said:


> I'd suggest a Backrack.


yup. back rack, and mount the bar to the back rack.


----------



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

Ugh.. Yeah. They are just plain ugly. And I hate to have to buy one of those just to mount the bar.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a sunroof on my 14 SD. My liberty is mounted on back rack,the wires ran thru vent on back of cab

It can be mounted on roof and wiring drilled thru it. I wonder how much wind noise with roof open?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Back rack is the way to go


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I forget the name but there's a bracket I've seen that uses the 3rd brake light holes. Worth looking into. Something like Acari mount I think is the name. I've always had a cab guard to mount my Lightbar to- also not sure what kind of weight it will take


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

1olddogtwo;1957570 said:


> I have a sunroof on my 14 SD. My liberty is mounted on back rack,the wires ran thru vent on back of cab
> 
> It can be mounted on roof and wiring drilled thru it. I wonder how much wind noise with roof open?


Notta. Much cleaner look on the cab. We just drill 5 holes thru each cab on all the trucks lol.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

FARTKNOCKER;1957127 said:


> Considering the option on my 2013 Ford Super Duty Crew Cab. Has anyone done it? And what type of mounting options and where did you run the cable?


Drill holes thru the mounting feet and bolt to the roof. ooooooorrr Gutter mounts. Cable gets a designated hole as well.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

WilliamOak;1957777 said:


> I forget the name but there's a bracket I've seen that uses the 3rd brake light holes. Worth looking into. Something like Acari mount I think is the name. I've always had a cab guard to mount my Lightbar to- also not sure what kind of weight it will take


not gona work for a full sized bar.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Glue it to your sunroof


----------



## FARTKNOCKER (Dec 3, 2014)

Haha. I ended up mounting it with the Whelen Straps and drilled one hole in the roof. Clean look. And where the gutter mount and feet make contact with the surface, I applied a couple layers of "3M Paint Protection Film" to prevent against chaffing and scratching.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

FARTKNOCKER said:


> Haha. I ended up mounting it with the Whelen Straps and drilled one hole in the roof. Clean look. And where the gutter mount and feet make contact with the surface, I applied a couple layers of "3M Paint Protection Film" to prevent against chaffing and scratching.


I am in this same predicament with my 12 sierra CCSB. I'm being told I need to put it on a backrack and I dont like that look.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Mount my full size bar to back rack, for fact I have it wired to remove in 10 mins to be able to run through car wash.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

FARTKNOCKER said:


> Considering the option on my 2013 Ford Super Duty Crew Cab. Has anyone done it? And what type of mounting options and where did you run the cable?


there is a company in Romulus, mi who has a f 350 crew cab they installed the whelen liberty on the above the crew cab section channeled cable through rear pillar and through rocker panel on the inside of cab ... worked out good


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

I mounted mine just behind the moon roof used the gutter straps and ran the wire down the weather strip in the back door and in the truck


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

FARTKNOCKER said:


> Considering the option on my 2013 Ford Super Duty Crew Cab. Has anyone done it? And what type of mounting options and where did you run the cable?


company in Romulus mi had a full size whelen liberty mounted to roof on the crew cab section then routed down c pillar to hood area . looks little goofy but works


----------

